# That Summer



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

As we arrived in the house, dad and I sat down right away at the table. After a couple minutes passed I heard my step-mom yell up the stairs, “Supper’s ready, Jon.” It was right after my step-mom finished saying that we could heard the footsteps of someone up-stairs heading for the stairs. Finally the foot steps hit the stairs. The sound of the stairs were familiar seeing as I would try to sneak down them in the morning and have almost every noise from each step memorized. Just as Jon arrived at the last step I could barley see him seeing as the light was dimed over by the stairs. After that I forgot the whole deal and started to pour myself a glass of nice cool milk. I poured the milk in the crystal glass shimmered against the light. After taking a drink out of the milk still holding the glass, I looked up and saw that Jon had stepped out of the dark and was now in full view. The crystal glass broke into a thousand little pieces, as I dropped it. 
As my step-mom proceeded to clean the glass up, I apologized a million times and then finally looked up to see what had caused me to drop the glass. Just as I looked for him he stepped from the shadows from where his face had looked cold and lonesome. But now in the light his face had a look weathered but something was standing out, just then I noticed what it was. His blue crystal blue eyes stood out the most out of everything. The blue looked as if it was two pools of blue surrounded by pure white sand. Not noticing that I was staring I looked down at my plate instantly after noticing that he was looking right back at me. Jon made his way around the table and had a seat next to me. Dinner was served and my dad and step-mom asked questions to both me and Jon. 
Finally dinner was over, and I made my way into the kitchen. I had the dishes almost done when my step mom walked in, I told her to go take it easy I can finish them. So she walked into the front porch were my dad was sitting. Finally the dishes were washed, and I proceeded to put them away. I grabbed the knife off the counter and walked over to put it away as Jon walked in. I turned around not knowing he was there, and I jumped from the sight of him looking at me.


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

“Well, how about you get off that horse and come over here and let me take you back in, besides super is almost ready.”
“Fine, I guess I will.”
I climbed down from Blast, and my legs were throbbing from my first ride of the season. Grabbing Blasts reins, I started to walk toward the gate Jon had now pulled open for me to get out. As I was in the barn ready to take Blasts saddle off, I put him in the cross ties and took the saddle and bridle off and in return I placed a halter on him. Putting Blast back into his corral, I noticed that Jon was back in the barn, getting to the barn, I walked over and picked up my saddle and bridle, and then went to the tack room to put them away. Setting my saddle up on the rack I noticed a flyer for the rodeo and on top of the paper in big bold letters it said, “WIN $500,000”. The light then went off in my head. 
“Jon! I have the perfect idea!” I yelled at the thought of remembering what I could do. 
“What is that, Emily?” Jon answered.
“Do you think we could train Blast to barrel race in two weeks?”
“I think we could do it.”
“Really! It would totally help dad with the bank.”
After hearing this exciting news I started to plan when and what I would do for training with Blast. I was so excited that whole night I did nothing but plan for what was to come. 
The morning came and the training began. Blast started off a little like he did yesterday but after a half an hour the riding, Blast start to get the thought through his head that he was going to have to live with the fact of me riding him, and throughout that time Jon and I had started to grow closer in ways that I had not known possible with two people. After about a week blast was progressing wonderfully, he had learned his turning on the barrels really well and now I was working on his speed throughout the whole pattern. The final week was upon us and now I was starting to get nervous while working with Blast. The days grew shorter and in no time it was time for the rodeo. 




“Okay, okay I am on my way just calm yourself,” I was yelling from upstairs as I had rushed into my barrel racing uniform, which consisted of a nice button up shirt, blue jeans and my boots. Running down the stairs, I burst through the door and ran toward the truck and trailer. Jon was already in the passenger seat. I shifted the truck into gear and started down the road, trying to get the truck to sound as quiet as I could seeing as I had sneaked out of the house as it is. After a couple hours down the road the silence was broke. 
“Do you think Blast is ready for this?” Jon asked. 
“Of course I would never have brought him,” I said, “Are you going to watch or are you going to guard the trailer?”
“Which one do you think?”
“Guard the trailer,” I said with a laugh in my voice 
“No I wouldn’t miss watching you for the world.”
“Aw, you’re so sweet.” As he and I both leaned over to each other and exchanged a kiss. I couldn’t believe that in the last week Jon and I had trained a wild horse to barrel race and had become a couple that was almost inseparable.
Finally arriving at the rodeo, we got the trailer parked and unloaded Blast, saddled Blast up, and then we were ready to go. Walking up to the booth where my number was the butterflies in my stomach started to go off as if someone had just run through the grass were they where all resting. I signed my name and then got my number. Walking back to the trailer I looked up to see Jon standing in the opening of the trailer, looking right at me. Something looked somehow different about him. Just then I noticed that the sun was bouncing off his chocolate brown hair, and it was looking darker than normal. As I arrived by the trailer, I walked over to Jon. Then in the blink of an eye he had picked me up and lifted me into the trailer, where the living quarters were. As he placed me on the bed I looked up at him with a look of wondering of what was going to happen. Just in no time his body was on top of me. In that moment I knew that this was his way of saying everything will be alright no matter what happens. He then started to kiss me and there was a sense of love and passion. Just then there was a knock on the trailer door, and Jon ran toward it. As I lay on the bed waiting and hoping that it wasn’t anything major that would pull us away from each other. 
“The barrel racing is starting,” Jon said with a hint of disappointment. 
“Okay,” I said as I started to slip on my new nice barrel racing shirt. 
I walked out of the trailer and looked right at Blast, and he knew that it was time. His head was held high, and he looked as if he was the most headstrong horse out here. I put his bridle on him, and then I climbed into the saddle. It was time I could hear the crowd roar as I walked Blast over to the alleyway toward the arena where the barrels were now set up. There were plenty of other horses around the alleyway, and I knew that we were in for the ride of our lives. 
Finally after about five girls I heard my name being called, and just then I clicked my tongue and tapped my heels into Blast, and we took off. Racing out of the alley into the arena Blast had run faster than I have ever seen him run before. Turning barrel one as if he had done it a thousand times over. Next thing I knew barrel two and then three were behind us. Blasts strides started to lengthen I could tell that he knew he had to win this. Passing by the ending line I looked up quickly, and in a blink of an eye I saw the winning numbers 14.31.


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

please tell me what you think about it?


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

wow its really good!! Please continue, I can't wait to hear more


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

thats how i wanted it to end


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

aww! Well, thats okay, thats a good ending


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Nature2horses (Feb 24, 2010)

Great story but I think the ending was a bit rushed. It was really descriptive!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I liked it but i think theres a whole middle sectoin missing it kinda took me a while to relise what was happining... it was between the 3rd and the 4th post


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

RedTree said:


> I liked it but i think theres a whole middle sectoin missing it kinda took me a while to relise what was happining... it was between the 3rd and the 4th post


 oh shoot there is a piece missing


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha that would explain it


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

hmm, i like it,, but it's very similar to Phantom Stallion...


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

alexx said:


> hmm, i like it,, but it's very similar to Phantom Stallion...


what is that a movie? a book? sorry never herd of it


----------



## alexx (Jun 9, 2010)

it's a book. Not all similar, just the start.


----------



## EmilyTrailridder (May 14, 2010)

alexx said:


> it's a book. Not all similar, just the start.


 oh well i am sorry it seems that way i was just coming up with this off the top of my head i did not know there was a book similar to this


----------

